# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Do you believe in ghosts?

## Frogger

:Ninja:

----------


## SmileyFace

I always feel like I will indeed see one if/when I go to a haunted spot or something, so I guess I do believe in ghosts o_o lol

----------


## Antidote

I don't think so, no. I've never seen one and people who claim to see them nearly always saw them at night while they were falling asleep or waking up, so I believe they probably experienced some kind of sleep hallucination.

----------


## Dill

I don't discount the possibility.

----------


## Dane

I keep an open mind, but I'm pretty skeptical about most claimed ghost sightings.

----------


## WintersTale

Yes, I do. I also believe in aliens.

----------


## pam

Yes, my grandmother's house had them. They would move stuff around, knock things over, open and close doors. Even during the day it scared me to death to be alone in that house. It would feel like something was standing behind me with its hands on my shoulders.....I would never believe this myself if I wasn't there.

----------


## Chantellabella

Definitely. I heard the ghost of my uncle's sister (long story how that's not my mother nor aunt) tell me to take my baby girl out of the room where she was. After I moved her into my room, I found out this uncle (who's bedroom was right next to where the baby was) was a pedophile. That room used to be his sister's room before she died and I feel she came back to warn me about him. My baby was only 2 months old and she was only in the room for a day when I heard what sounded like the sister's voice. I found out months later about him being a pedophile and my then husband and I moved out of his house that day. I also believe animals can see them as my cat's have simultaneously stared at something that wasn't there.

----------


## Borophyll

From my experiences, yes.

----------


## Anteros

I'm on the fence, but I lean towards yes.

----------


## Marleywhite

Never seen one so nope

----------


## Cage

Boo

----------


## Ironman

Yes - and I think they should all go to the light.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I was on the fence about it until I was an adult. Same with angels. Call me crazy but I think I have definitive proof of both entities existing.
I'm not religious but I believe in angels because of my grandmother.
I believe in ghosts because of personal experience and, believe it or not, I think scientific evidence has proven the existence of the paranormal.

----------


## Member11

I'm split on this, on one hand those "ghost hunters" are scammers, but I'm agnostic on ghost themselves. Science says it is possible, but just because it is possible doesn't mean it is the case.

----------


## Otherside

Nope. Absolutely not. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## lethargic nomad

No, but I do enjoy ghost stories.

----------


## 1

Answer is N/A

----------


## Sagan

No. But I want to believe

----------


## Antidote

> I think scientific evidence has proven the existence of the paranormal.



Can you elaborate on that? Not criticising, I'm just curious.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Can you elaborate on that? Not criticising, I'm just curious.



I'm sorry- I wasn't dodging your question, I legitimately forgot to answer it. I'd be happy to elaborate.

I know this is a really controversial topic... It's a matter of opinion when it really comes down to it, I guess, but my opinion is that it has been proven. I know that most people have made claims that all the ghost hunting/paranormal research shows are fake. However, having spoken with a paranormal investigator in person and being part of his investigation, I don't think any of the evidence he provided was false. There are such things as EVPs (electronic voice phenomena), photographic evidence that hasn't been tampered with and is visible on the camera itself (not processed by a computer yet), and personal experience.
I am not going to sit there and listen to someone tell me that they have seen an apparition or been touched by something unseen and tell them that they are misinformed or lying. I believe what I have experienced and what others have told and shown me.

----------


## Otherside

Lying is different from being incorrect, yet believing what you saw/felt/expierenced. 

Perhaps ghosts do exist, but we do not know, and they may well be coming across something they do not understand but believe to be a ghost. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Does "kinda" count? :b

Personally I've never had an experience that couldn't be explained away by something rational, but I've also had people I trust very much share their stories with me. In 1997, my family and I lived in this old house in the middle of nowhere. Everybody had a ghost story to tell of that house except for me, which I always found strange since I was the youngest. Aren't children more likely to see that kinda stuff? Or am I basing my knowledge off of too many horror movies :b. I think it may be the type of thing that some people are more open to, and so they might see or hear something. I also think sometimes people have wild imaginations. I've had sleep paralysis in the past, and experienced auditory hallucinations from that (such as hearing knocks on my door). That's just crap my brain cooked up though, in some weirdo half-sleep state. 

Real or not, I love me a good ghost story. Creepy stuff is right up my ally.

----------


## Cuchculan

Great place to post a link to my paranormal site. All the main stories are in links down the right side of the pages. They only allowed 5 pages. But I could add loads of blog pages. Lots of reading to do. If that is your sort of thing. Scariest thing on the site is probably my picture. 

http://mysteriousworlds.bravesites.com/

You can be critical if you want. I am opened to all opinions as you will see on the site. I don't side either way. I leave it up to the reader.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Great place to post a link to my paranormal site. All the main stories are in links down the right side of the pages. They only allowed 5 pages. But I could add loads of blog pages. Lots of reading to do. If that is your sort of thing. Scariest thing on the site is probably my picture. 
> 
> http://mysteriousworlds.bravesites.com/
> 
> You can be critical if you want. I am opened to all opinions as you will see on the site. I don't side either way. I leave it up to the reader.



Your site is extremely cool. I am very into paranormal investigation and cryptozoology and demonology. Thank you for sharing this.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Real or not, I love me a good ghost story. Creepy stuff is right up my ally.



Creepy stuff is right up my alley too. I am a huge horror, sci-fi, and paranormal fan.

----------

